# mud motor vs. Outboard



## soccerbran (Mar 20, 2009)

what are some pros and cons of the mud motor and which would be better for a 14 foot flat bottom


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 20, 2009)

A mud motor is 4 wheel drive for your boat and an outboard is the road gear.

It's hard to compare the two in any other way. Apples and oranges.

It all depends on where you are using the boat and what you are going to be using it for.

Surface drives are the best compromise between an outboard and a long tail mm.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you plan to boat in water, or in what is almost land?


----------



## ben2go (Mar 21, 2009)

Unless you are going to be running in skinny waters of 6 to 8 inches,I'd stick with and outboard around 15 HP.Plus they are more expensive to own and operate.Mud motors don't usually have a reverse gear either.If you really want one and wanna get out cheap look at these.
https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/diy-marinizing/weed-eater-engine-conversion-1681.html

https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/diy-marinizing/thai-longtail-mudmotor-6hp-lifan-honda-26281.html


----------



## CarlF (Mar 21, 2009)

Mud motors are made to run in shallow, weedy muddy-bottomed water. They are relatively slow, you cant go anywhere fast, but you can go about anywhere you want. Expect 8-12 mph tops.
The big downside is that mudmotors are heavy, very heavy. Hp for HP they are about 50% heavier than outboards, a 12-15 hp mudmotor weights about 130 pounds compared to 75-80 pounds for a similar hp 2 stroke outboard. Most 14' jon boats can only safely handle the weight of a mudmotor of 9 hp or less. If you have a heavy weight 1448, maybe it can handle a 15hp mud motor.
Also, the mud motor place a lot of stress on the transom. And they handle a lot different & you have to stand to drive most of them. WHen you start learning how to operate a mud motor, it is very easy to screw up and get tossed out or turn it to hard and drive the stern under.

Basically, get an outboard if you normally travel in open water that is deep enough to run on plane. When you do get into shallows & weeds, break out the pushpole/trolling motor.
If you will be in water too shallow for an outboard or too weed infested get a mud motor. Just make sure it is the correct weight for your boat and dont expect to go fast.


----------

